# #occupy Liverpool



## AKA pseudonym (Oct 24, 2011)

> A number of people have been asking for a more permanent occupation to be established here. That was the original aim, but in order for that to happen it needs to be discussed at the meeting this thursday and voted upon. Lessons on how this movement translates to the UK have been learned the past week. Please attend if you want to help shape how things develop. 7pm, Methodist Centre above News from Nowhere, Bold St


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 24, 2011)

fairly obvious, but the Facebook group is - https://www.facebook.com/OccupyLiverpool


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 24, 2011)

ps the above meeting is this Thursday 27th Oct


----------



## Deanfof (Oct 25, 2011)

This has got to happen. Liverpool, make this happen. Every single person counts. Your own voice might not be heard but together we can make change. I've never been part of a demo and never thought I would but I'm angry and these people need to stop playing monopoly! This goes much deeper than gangsters. SORRY, banksters! This is the beginning of revelations!!


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 25, 2011)

Deanfof said:


> This is the beginning of revelations!!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 25, 2011)

> If you’re going to quote from the Book of Revelation
> Don’t keep calling it the Book of Revelations
> There’s no “s”, it’s the Book of Revelation
> As revealed to St John the Divine
> ...


----------



## Deanfof (Oct 26, 2011)

Who said i'm talking about The Book of Revelations? A revelation is revealing a secret! Secrets will be exposed!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 26, 2011)

What book?


----------



## Deanfof (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry, The Book of Revelation


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 27, 2011)

a few photos from the now established camp at Occupy Liverpool


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 27, 2011)

ps the camp is at the Wellington Column, by St Georges Hall and opposite the Empire Theatre/Walker Art Gallery, in Liverpool city centre and they asking for donations today - waterproof trousers, bottled water and bin bags


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 7, 2012)

Occupy Camp has moved indoors - and they joined up with UK Uncut this afternnon for some direct action in the city centre - a few images here on my Flickr


----------



## ddraig (Jan 8, 2012)

really good pics
fair play on the action too


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 8, 2012)

*Occupy Liverpool*

URGENT CALL OUT FOR HELP! POLICE HAVE SURROUNDED THE NEW LOCATION! THE NEW LOCATION IS THE OLD CHURCH IN PRESTON STREET (OFF DALE STREET BY MUNICIPAL BUILDINGS LIVERPOO CITY CENTRE). WE URGENTLY NEED AS MANY PEOPLE TO GET DOWN THERE ASAP! PLEASE HELP IF YOU CAN


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 8, 2012)

3 people arrested and released - not sure what charge - police left now - all quiet i think, although unable to visit in person tonight


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 8, 2012)

This is a Faceache statement:

"TONIGHT'S EVENTS: Undercover police (without badges (to be confirmed)) arrested 3 occupiers on suspicion of possession of controlled substances, all of whom possessed no "controlled substances" on their person. Twenty or so police then surrounded our occupied building stating that it was a crime scene. Whilst waiting for a warrant to search the building, we formed a group of people outside to show... support for the occupiers stuck inside. Without any water inside, we tried sending sealed bottles of water to the occupiers but the police would not allow us. They couldn't answer our questions of which law prevents us from giving water to them. They also couldn't answer our questions about why we weren't allowed in the building ourselves or what the reasons were that the building was a crime scene. After around 3 or so hours of the police action, our solicitor confirmed that the police were breaching our rights. Immediately after we confirmed this over our mega phone, the police left. After talking with the police later, they said that the action from yesterday sparked talks and they then believed there were sufficient grounds for a search for controlled substances. Then a decision was made to leave, even before our announcement over the megaphone. NB: The entire action was filmed, and the police talks later was voice recorded."

Probably a good night to be on the rob in that part of the world.

Seperately, Occupy Lancaster have been evicted from a disused building this eve

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qob2sd7bK60&h=7AQHbmf0B


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 8, 2012)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Seperately, Occupy Lancaster have been evicted from a disused building this eve
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qob2sd7bK60&h=7AQHbmf0B



is that confirmed?
eta: having now watched the vid


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 9, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> is that confirmed?
> eta: having now watched the vid


n chatted to a few folk.... more:


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.twitpic.com/856t1l

probly bollocks, but just in case. have passed this onto someone i know who is there also.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 9, 2012)

Police are at their squat now trying to evict again according to the occupy liverpool twitter (at around 12:45pm)


----------



## Red Storm (Jan 9, 2012)

Seen pictures of the EDL at occupy liverpool. Think they were taken two hours ago. It's on Still Laughing at the English Defence League facebook.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 10, 2012)

report here on libcom.org


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 10, 2012)

and another from one of the occupiers , particularly like the bit that the police broke down a door into a building and then left it wide open for the camp to move in to after the first raid !


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 10, 2012)

form #occupy liverpool crew:
Anyone who wants to come down to the Tinlings building today will be most welcome to do so. The most urgent task is tidy the building so if you do come down don't wear your best clothes because you will get them dirty! We need quite a few people to help clear the place as fast as possible so we can move forward. If you have anything (brushes etc) that you could bring with you that would be great. Thanks very much!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 10, 2012)

Tinlings now has power!!!!


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> Occupy Camp has moved indoors - and they joined up with UK Uncut this afternnon for some direct action in the city centre - a few images here on my Flickr



after i left Saturday's action in the city centre, it appears there was a confrontation with the security team who look after a number of shops - check the video


----------



## albionism (Jan 11, 2012)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> after i left Saturday's action in the city centre, it appears there was a confrontation with the security team who look after a number of shops - check the video



Looks like the businesses are employing neo-nazi boneheads as security! @ 1:54 in the vid,
can't tell if they are trying to block the cameras or sieg heiling


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 11, 2012)

wtf


----------



## treelover (Jan 11, 2012)

At least they could protest along the main High St if not outside the shop, which is appalling, in the private Liverpool One Shopping Zone they would be escorted away straight away, good to see Liverpool youth still as assertive as they were in the 80's, though there was a blip in the 90's...


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

the group marched through Liverpool One on Saturday and in the past have occupied shops and banks there - it's all about having a critical mass of people - trying to stop / arrest 40 plus people is difficult if there only a handful of security guards / police

but yeah take your point - it is private property and they get to decide what you can and can't do, rather than the law


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 18, 2012)

problems at an anti cuts demo at the Town Hall tonight report here


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 19, 2012)

*Merseyside police attack demonstration at Liverpool Town Hall 18th January 2012*


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 2, 2012)

OCCUPY LIVERPOOL has taken another building! The Old Rapid Hardware Paint Shop, Renshaw Street, Liverpool (Opposite Quiggins). Can All Occupiers report to the new building.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 6, 2012)

Occupy Liverpool
*Can all occupiers make their way to the Old Rapid Paint Shop. Additional security is required.*

Reports of Fash 'demo'ing' in City centre.. last spotted on Bold Street.... I think a few of the scum are up in court today or something?


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 6, 2012)

anhy news pseud? anyone? heard of arrests and general eejits prancing round and also griffclops making an appearance! cripes!


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 6, 2012)

yeah, Griffin showed up about 11am - pretty good counter demo - report here - no other news about the Occupy Liverpool building - i had to leave at lunchtime


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 6, 2012)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> yeah, Griffin showed up about 11am - pretty good counter demo - report here - no other news about the Occupy Liverpool building - i had to leave at lunchtime


jaysus the irony 
from what i hear, there wasnt enough or smart enough to try.....
good turnout at short notice though @paint shop.....


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 7, 2012)

images from BNP / EDL demo on Flickr please feel free to add abuse ;-)


----------



## krink (Feb 7, 2012)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> images from BNP / EDL demo on Flickr please feel free to add abuse ;-)


 
dear me, I've just eaten and you show us that?


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 7, 2012)

sick stuff i know ;-)


----------



## krink (Feb 7, 2012)

mine are just as bad...http://www.flickr.com/photos/northernanarcho/


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 7, 2012)

Occupy Liverpool at Court

Today was the adjourned hearing date for the claim for possession order by Tinlings Ltd for the Tinlings building and adjoining properties. Occupy Liverpool attended the hearing but did not submit a defence, which was consented to on 2nd February 2012. Therefore, the judge, predictably, granted 3 possession orders for Tinlings Ltd and 2 adjoining properties (the Crosshal...l Building and the former Chapel). This means that Occupy Liverpool is to vacate the premises by 4pm tomorrow, Wednesday 8th January 2012. Fortunately, the adjournment has given Occupy Liverpool sufficient time to vacate the premises without duress and relocate completely to the Old Rapid Paint Shop on Renshaw St.

Towards the end of the hearing an occupier enacted the right to ‘bill’ the issuer of the orders for the sum of £5000 per order. In total the occupier billed the issuer for £15, 000 to be paid directly to Occupy Liverpool. We will let you know when we receive the cheque!


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 9, 2012)

Occupy Liverpool took part in the OccupyOil day report here


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 24, 2012)

I was at the GA on Wednesday evening; Occupy Liverpool are going back outside to form a camp soon in a new location. PS GA meeting protected by LiverAF, after recent far right movements in the city !


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 28, 2012)

a couple of blog posts here;

first up from LiverAf protecting the Occupy Liverpool GA last week

and second about the new camp in LiverpoolOne Chavesse Park

been busy but will try and post some photos of the new camp


----------

